# Pics of Glue's eye.



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

this is my friends cow horse Glue. Well it's mainly his eye. and his mouth.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Wow, these are beautiful! I can't get my friend's horse to stay still long enough to get shots like these!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

haha thanks he was practically standing on me.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW! Great pics!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, those are beautiful pictures! I really love that bridle.


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow great shots! I would love to be able to take pictures of my girl, but it scares her.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

thanks. I like the bridle as well. It's what inspired me to take the pics in the first place.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I just want to rub his cute little (well, I suppose it's not very little in the picture) nose!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

kandice said:


> Wow great shots! I would love to be able to take pictures of my girl, but it scares her.


The camera does or the flash does?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

First, great pictures. Love the eye shots in particular.

Second, "Glue"? Someone has a great sense of humour to name a horse Glue! :lol:


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Those are really great pics! They acctually named him Glue?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Hahaha. yeah. They didn't think he would turn out to be much. But he is actually a really good cow horse.


----------

